

The #1 reason excuse for programmers legitimately slacking off (not if you use Lisp ;) - nickb
http://xkcd.com/303/

======
ivankirigin
Now that StartupNews has become HackerNews, expect XKCD to get to the front
page 3 times a week.

------
procrastitron
I never had the pleasure to use one, but one of my professors in college said
that when the old Lisp Machines started garbage collection you just went home
for the day. Of course, even that was still more productive than using the
competing systems ;-)

------
damon
i constantly get distracted at the day job when i have to compile, like now ;)
it's amazing how much more focused i stay with a repl. (and a better language
than C#)

